# When your V is sick



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

How do you decide if it warrants a vet visit or not? I am very protective over Ruby. The last time I took her in nothing was wrong with her and I felt a little silly. 

This morning she wasn't as excited for her food as she usually is. She usually runs back and forth and barks at me while I am preparing it. This morning she just sat there. She still ate but just has an overall depressed disposition. There was no morning playtime like she usually does, and instead she just went to sleep after breakfast. I've noticed a couple times her shivering a little. She obviously doesn't feel well.

There are no other symptoms though. No throwing up or coughing, etc. Thankfully I work from home so I can keep an eye on her. I am just so worried when she isn't herself!!


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

I have the same question. In fact, I probably do what you did...ask the forum. this forum has been the best thing for us, can't tell you how helpful it has been.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Personally I would give it some time. As long as they're eating, drinking, and eliminating regularly I would not worry about it quite yet. If there's a sudden, rapid change in any of these, breathing, coloration in the mouth, etc. then head in.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

SteelCityDozer is right. 

One thing to consider is that maybe she is chilly. Some people on the forums will think I'm crazy, but I swear, sometimes my boy Willie gets cold in the wintertime, even inside the house. Must admit I keep the thermostat set on the low side. Anyhow, I put one of his sweaters on him and he is happy as a clam. Maybe Ruby just needs a sweater. 

Eating, drinking, and going potty as usual are your best indicators of her overall health.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Ms whipple, I recently repurposed a sweater of my own for Dozer and I think he really likes it! He hasn't been scratching as much since he's been wearing it. I swore I would never become "one of those people" who outfitted their dogs. But I have and it's in his best interest. Penny on the other hand didn't take too well to the 2T sized baby sweater I got for her from the thrift store. Ha ha.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, those are cute photos!! Adorable! I don't put Willie's sweater on him for show. I do it when we are home alone, or going for rides in the car when I know he will have to wait for me for a little while. He likes it!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Lilyloo, I agree with the others - wait a while and see how she goes.

Just a though as she must be about 6 months now (I think) - could she be coming into season?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks, all.

She is right at 6 months now. I haven't seen any signs of her coming into season. No swelling or licking, but I guess that's a possibility!

She has been sleeping most of the day so far, only getting up to go potty and have some water every now and then. This is very unlike her. She is a "calm" Vizsla but still usually has a couple hours worth of playtime/crazies in the morning. She's very much moping about today! I think she's just a but under the weather. I have her covered up right now and the shivers did stop.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Actually, I just figured it out. She has somehow hurt her left hip. I think it happened this morning when she jumped out of bed. She usually doesn't jump off the bed, but this morning she did. 

A few minutes ago when my husband came home she greeted him by jumping up on him and she yelped. Upon further investigating we found she yelps when we move her left leg up and down. She isn't limping or anything so hopefully it'll heal well on it's own. I had some leftover pain medicine the vet gave me when she had a UTI a couple months ago, so I gave her one of those.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper was similar over the weekend. Very sleepy and cuddly, a little shivery. He felt a little warm, but sometimes he just feels really warm! He'd play, but only if you initiated it. I let him get lots of rest and let him spend most of the days under the covers. I figured he just had a little cold or other under-the-weather-doggy thing.

It depends on the situation, but in this case, my rule of thumb was if he refused water for more than a few hours, food for more than 36 hours (refuse meaning he wouldn't eat it even if I mixed in yummy stuff) or hadn't eliminated regularly (at least one good, normal-looking poop in a 24-hour period) or started vomiting, then I'd take him to the vet. Because he was eating relatively normally (he's kind of picky sometimes) and pooping at least once a day, I just decided to sit it out a couple of days. He was back to normal by Monday.

*mswhipple*, I'm convinced Jasper just gets chilly once in a while, and then he sulks. I know it doesn't feel really cold to me, but then I probably have a higher body fat percentage than he does! So I let him under the blankets or throw his winter coat on (I need to buy him a lighter sweater--his coat is a little too big and he accidentally pees on it if I forget to take it off).


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

So, Ruby woke us up last night yelping. She was trying to lay on her left side and it was painful. She seems in better spirits today and is moving around more, but anytime she attempts to lay down on her left side she yelps. Still no limping but there is a slight visible swelling on her left hip that can be seen when standing above her. Just a minute ago she asked to go out by jumping up on the back door and you could tell she regretted doing that move! I am torn between giving her a couple more days to heal on her own and taking her in for an exam to make sure it's not something serious. We are a little tight on money right now but of course I'll take her in in a heartbeat if needed.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

If it were me I would give her arnica 3 x a day to reduce any internal bruising and swelling and restrict her exercise - keep her on a leash even when you take her out for a wee. If there is no noticeable improvement with in 2-3 days I would go to the vets.

Good luck hope she is better soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks hotmischief. I gave her some baby aspirin and I guess it helped a TON because now she is bouncing off the walls and it's very difficult to keep her still. 

I am off to the pet store to pick up some bully sticks and an antler to keep her occupied!!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Are you sure it's ok to give baby aspirin? I would ask your Vet about that, though maybe you already have. Our Vet told us NO aspirin but I know all Vets are different. 

She may have sprained something and needs a little r & r but I'm sure she'll be fine in no time!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

flynnandlunasmom said:


> Are you sure it's ok to give baby aspirin? I would ask your Vet about that, though maybe you already have. Our Vet told us NO aspirin but I know all Vets are different.
> 
> She may have sprained something and needs a little r & r but I'm sure she'll be fine in no time!


Hmmm...yes I did ask. They told me how much to give. Curious though as to why your vet said no aspirin?


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I figured you asked but I just wanted to make sure.

Ours probably said no aspirin because our V had some internal bleeding once in the past due to low platelets and aspirin can thin the blood, so maybe it was unique to our situation.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I was told that you should never give dogs asprin or paracetamol as it can damage their kidneys. I would give your vet a call.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Our vet is a little old school, but he said that 1 baby aspirin a day is safe to use for a short term period for a dog Ruby's size. We have a different vet for our cats, I'll give them a call and see what they say.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

have you checked her left hip for something like a thorn or to see if the skin is warm?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

harrigab, Yes we checked her over. The skin isn't warmer, but the muscle on her hip is a little swollen. It looks better today and she is moving around a bit better, not hesitating as much to sit/lay down. She still does whimper a bit if she forgets and lays on her left side. If she has pain medicine in her she moves about almost 100% normal.

I am pretty positive it happened when she jumped off the bed. She never jumps off the bed because she is afraid to. I've always laughed at how she is afraid to jump off because she's not a small dog and our bed is by no means high.  2 mornings ago we got up without her to start getting ready around the room, and I guess she really wanted to join us. She went to go jump off but she hesitated. I think she twisted her hip as she was jumping off. It was immediately after that that we noticed she was acting weird.

I am giving it a couple more days and if it's still giving her trouble I am taking her in. Thanks everyone for your support! It's so hard to see them not feeling well. I am pretty sure I am a complete sap. Yesterday morning when she it was apparent she was in pain, I got down on the floor and cuddled with her and started crying! :-[ Just felt so bad for her.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Lilyloo, 
Hope she gets better for the next couple of days..I know how it feels I was dead worried when Miley was sick and cried a lot
She has probably strained her muscles and it will heal by itself...


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks Mileysmom.

I decided to take her in. She's still in a bit of pain and whimpers as she stands up or when she goes to lay down if she's not careful enough. They're squeezing us in at 10:30. I'll update when we get back. Fingers crossed that it's an "easy" fix.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Diagnosis is sprained hip. Her muscle over her hip has been very swollen so he gave her a shot of cortisone. He said to restrict her activity for 7-10 additional days. That'll be fun! Ha. Glad it wasn't anything too serios though. During the exam he was moving her hip about and feeling the joint. He pressed pretty hard and moved it quite a bit. He said she was very tough and brave because she didn't yelp at all.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

lilyloo, glad you took her in. You must feel better. Sorry to hear about your girl but glad to know she'll be feeling better soon.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Wishing Ruby a fast recovery!
I am glad it's nothing too serious!


----------

